
Python-safethread | CPython mod for safe, easy, and scalable concurrency mechanisms. - iamelgringo
http://code.google.com/p/python-safethread/
======
iamelgringo
We're going to have to start doing stuff like this when we start to reach 8-16
cores per processor in the next 5 years or so.

------
ntoshev
Wow, this is ambitious!

